# Parking brake on big brakes for mk3 mk4, electrical brakes?



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

I have one MK4 with Porsche front brakes, and MK3 with EVO 9 front brakes.
On MK3 I install rear EVO 9 calipers with drilled, vented rotors. It spend 10 months of my time and I had to delete parking brake. Such as this car city use, and my country is a plenty of big hills, I really need parking brake. As a Porsche technician, I am looking for electrical parking brake. Do you any idea?
I will use same way on MK4 and other cars is coming.
I dont want to install uggly fake caliper covers that should be forbidden by BREMBO trademark.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

You are looking for an idea for a electronic parking brake?
If you want to keep your fixed caliper and add a parking brake you're looking at a standalone 'dry' caliper... like off an R8 or Mclaren.. there are others. Although these also have computers to control the apply system, you're asking for something that maybe slightly more complicated and costly then your expecting.


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

For use electrical brakes, electronic issues isnt a problem to me. Over 24 years of electronics. This car comes from 4cyl to VR6 swap, ABS and AIRBAG oem installed (see image when dash as out). The major challenger is new rear big calipers doesnt have lever to attach cables from brake actuator. If I use auxiliary caliper as Wilwood GP200, I need rework rear axle to get a new bracket needed, and its hard.
I wonder there is a kind of electric pump (as ABS) that push oil pressure and locked when parking brake is ON. Its easier works on hydraulic.

See images

/Users/oficinabase/Pictures/Biblioteca iPhoto/Masters/2012/10/31/20121031-032613/IMG_5014.JPG


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

No, there is not a reliable hydraulic parking brake system which will pass government regulations... pressure disipates and the torque will fall off. 
However, there are line lock options, those these are temperary solutions to parking brakes. For example, I wouldn't leave it over night on a 20% grade.

Line locks have been used on racecars to short term mostly flat ground.

Overall to have a fully functioning parking brake to OE standards, you are not going to find a easy solution. Using a electronic parking caliper will need a controller box, a 'brain ecu' which will reapply power over periods of time to ensure proper parking torque, this is the electronics portion I speak of, not just wiring.


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

This is best answer I saw. Notice you have knowledge Joe.
What VW you have?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Fellippe Chiari said:


> This is best answer I saw. Notice you have knowledge Joe.
> What VW you have?


 That's because I design OE brake systems. 
I have a 98 GTi 2.0T


----------

